# Florida Trades



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking to trade clippings and Portobello froglets. Locals prefered. 

Bill

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/trading-post/174586-portobello-auratus-plants.html


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Are you looking for anything specific?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Plantwise, looking for other peperomias or rare stuff, frogs I am fairly open. Not crazy about tincs. But offer away.




Plants I have off the top of my head (sorry about spelling)

P. C.F. jamesonia
P. emarginella "ecuador"
P. prostata
Begonia withalahoochee
Synogium 
couple other peperomia species I would have to look up again
Pyrossia (forgot species, can look it up)

Bill


----------

